

Feature Stops Apps From Stealing Phone Users' Passwords - trendspotter
http://today.duke.edu/2013/06/screenpass
Duke University&#x27;s ScreenPass adds security to app logins on touchscreen devices.
======
jffry
Sounds like a great idea at least in principle - if you're typing a password,
tell the special password keyboard app where you expect it will go, and then
firewall the app from sending it anywhere else.

In practice this app sounds like it's at least as large a security hole, if
not more:

 _ScreenPass guarantees that users always input passwords through the secure
keyboard. It does this by using computer vision to periodically scan the
screen for untrusted keyboards._

No thanks, I'd rather not.

